

Dell.com Becomes the Largest Ecommerce Merchant to Accept Bitcoin - ninthfrank07
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/92154013552/dell-com-partners-with-coinbase-to-become-the-largest

======
infogulch
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053860)

That also links directly to the dell blog announcement.

